# Snakehead Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

You would figure with all the LGMouth caught on my boat a snakehead would show up. Well today it did. We caught many nice fish including this rare red stripe LGMouth. A nice crappie too. 

















































We filleted and released it in a trash can.

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Mike, what did he hit it on [snakehead] ?

Thanks


----------

